# IA9 is to replace IA5 at 97 W.. in near future



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Posted originally by Peja at Sadoun's forum....

C/P:

----------
It looks like late next year (2007) our favorite bird IA-5 will be replaced by the new and powerfull Intelsat Americas-9 satellite. IA-9 will be loccated at 97 degrees west and that's where IA-5 is at. IA-5 was launched in 1997 and has a Design Life of 12 years.

( Source: http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/Sea_Launch_Contracts_To_Launch_Intelsat_Americas_9.html )

Sea Launch Contracts To Launch Intelsat Americas-9

by Staff Writers
Long Beach CA (SPX) May 02, 2006
Sea Launch said Monday it has signed a launch contract with Intelsat to orbit the Intelsat Americas-9 spacecraft in the fourth quarter of 2007.
IA-9 is currently under construction at Space Systems/Loral in Palo Alto, Calif. The mission will be Sea Launch's second with Intelsat. The company launched the IA-8 spacecraft in June of last year.

The IA-9 spacecraft is a high-power, C-band and Ku-band satellite that will provide communications service to North America, Central America and the Caribbean. Intelsat plans to operate the satellite from an orbital location at 97 degrees west longitude. IA-9 will become Intelsat's west satellite covering North America.

"We are proud to welcome back Intelsat for another Sea Launch mission," said Rob Peckham, interim president and general manager of Sea Launch. "We view this new contract as a testament to Intelsat's confidence in our launch system and our team. We won't let them down."


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is Lyngsat's "Satellite Launches - 2007" page showing IA9's upcoming launch in 07:
http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/2007.html ("0710-12 Intelsat Americas 9, Zenit 3, 97.0°W, Ka and 28 Ku and 24 C tps")

If you are interested in other years' launches, here are some more pages from Lyngsat:

http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/2006.html
http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/2008.html (i see BEV's Nimiq 4 is scheduled for 08 among others - "Nimiq 4, Proton, 82.0°W, 8 Ka tps and 32 Ku tps")


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

And it looks like Galaxy 18 is to replace Galaxy 10R at 123 West ... 04-06, 2007:

"0704-06 Galaxy 18, 123.0°W, 24 Ku and 24 C tps"


----------

